# Sữa công thức tăng sức đề kháng cho bé



## Phạm Thị Thanh Thảo (15/2/22)

Trong sữa công thức Aptamil có chứa hàm lượng sắt cao gấp 40 lần lượng sắt có trong các loại sữa bò. Sắt đóng vai trò quan trọng trong việc gia tăng lượng hồng cầu có trong máu của trẻ sơ sinh. Bên cạnh đó, sữa bột Aptamil chứa hàm lượng vitamin C cao vượt trội so với các loại sữa bò khác, hỗ trợ trẻ nhỏ tăng sức đề kháng, hấp thụ các chất dinh dưỡng tốt hơn.

Sữa Aptamil nhập khẩu bổ sung men vi sinh Nucleotide và chất Bifidobacterum Breve góp phần tăng cường miễn dịch, kích thích hệ tiêu hóa của trẻ sơ sinh làm việc hiệu quả hơn.

Ngoài ra, sữa công thức Aptamil chứa nhiều lợi khuẩn giúp cho trẻ nhỏ ăn ngon miệng, hấp thụ chất dinh dưỡng hiệu quả hỗ trợ bé phát triển chiều cao và cân nặng tốt hơn.

Trong 100g sữa bột Aptamil cung cấp cho bé yêu 496 Kcalo cùng 3.5g chất béo, 1.3g protein, cùng các khoáng chất và vitamin khác để các bé yêu có đủ năng lượng cần thiết hoạt động, vui chơi mỗi ngày.



Trên đây là các thông tin chi tiết nhất cũng như giải đáp thắc mắc về sữa công thức Aptamil. Hy vọng ba mẹ đang tìm hiểu về sữa Aptamil sẽ có thêm kinh nghiệm, kiến thức để có thể lựa chọn đúng sữa phù hợp nhất với bé yêu nhà mình nhé.


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (15/2/22)

*SỢ CON NGHIỆN GAME, WEBSEX THÌ VAPU LÀ LỰA CHỌN TỐI ƯU NHẤT*
 Phần Mềm Giám Sát Máy Tính & Chặn Web Đen Chỉ 42K ️️️
—
Tối ưu chi phí cho bố mẹ - Bảo vệ tối đa cho con trẻ:
✔ Chặn hơn 30.000 web đen, web phản động
✔ Chặn link truy cập Game Online và chặn  Game Offline
✔ Chặn mạng xã hội, youtube, tùy chỉnh theo yêu cầu bố mẹ
✔ Chụp màn hình máy tính định kỳ, gửi email báo cáo cho bố mẹ
✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập máy tính theo giờ
✔ Cài đặt cho phép truy cập Internet theo giờ
✔ Cập nhật tự động link web đen, tự động chặn bằng hệ thống AI
✔ Lưu trữ và Báo cáo lịch sử truy cập website hàng ngày của con
✔ Chụp ảnh và Gửi email hình ảnh màn hình sử dụng của con về cho Bố Mẹ
Kể từ khi có VAPU, bố mẹ có thể:
 Kiểm soát thời gian lên mạng và dùng máy tính của con
 Nắm bắt tình hình và nội dung mà con đã sử dụng trên Internet
 Bảo vệ con tuyệt đối khỏi các nội dung đồi trụy, bạo lực hoặc độc hại trên mạng
 Giúp con tập trung khi học trực tuyến
 Ngăn chặn nguy cơ nghiện game, nghiện Youtube, FB của con
—
Phần mềm với mức giá rẻ, lại cực kỳ dễ cài đặt và sử dụng thì không điều nào qua được VAPU. Đồng thời, vì là phần mềm do người Việt phát triển, vì thế khách hàng cũng được hỗ trợ tận tình, lâu dài. 
>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Hãy Inbox ngay đề có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bố mẹ!
LIÊN HỆ :
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
 Website: Sản phẩm- VAPU Chuyên gia diệt web đen, game online
 Hotline:   Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978

View attachment 361​


----------

